# Bespoke strap



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

Guys

is there available a leather strap (chunky) that has a termination at the watch similar to the Omega silicon/rubber straps.

these straps appear to have a termination that follows the profile of the watch case and egfectively fill the gap that a straight cut termination doesn't.

hopefully I've made myself clear.

any advice welcome

russ


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Russ do you mean something like this

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/hirsch-leonardo-curved-ended-watch-straps


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Steveostraps. I keep going on about him but nobody listens lol. He make bespoke straps and there thin to 5mm +


----------



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> Steveostraps. I keep going on about him but nobody listens lol. He make bespoke straps and there thin to 5mm +


 I do!

ive linked him to my iPad favourites and short listed a strap!! Hover doesn't appear to produce the termination like the PO silicone strap.

v nice straps though and probably what I will go for if I can't find the PO type

russ



jsud2002 said:


> Hi Russ do you mean something like this
> 
> https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/hirsch-leonardo-curved-ended-watch-straps


 Wow! Spot on, thanks!!

great forum!!!


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Tdz840 said:


> I do!
> 
> ive linked him to my iPad favourites and short listed a strap!! Hover doesn't appear to produce the termination like the PO silicone strap.
> 
> ...


 Email him what you need and see what he says. He might make a one off just for you.


----------



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> Email him what you need and see what he says. He might make a one off just for you.


 Sounds good, will sort it tonight

thanks again

russ


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi,i have three of the hirsch leonardo straps and can recommend them with one caveat,buy the nappa leather ones they are more comfortable by far..


----------



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

Many thanks will check them out

russ


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Hi Russ do you mean something like this
> 
> https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/hirsch-leonardo-curved-ended-watch-straps


 I also look for the strap present, your sharing is timely . thank you


----------

